

Choose your customers - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/11/choose-your-customers-choose-your-future.html

======
patio11
Relatedly, the easiest and most effective anti-piracy method: do not write
software for people who do not pay money for software.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I.e. people under twenty (with notable and profitable exceptions like video
games and education software); hackers or crackers who can get around nags and
piracy protections, or find a close free substitute; or, God help you, someone
who is both.

